# Wisconsin police fatally shot an apparently unarmed African-American teen on Friday



## AquaHull

(Reuters) - Wisconsin police fatally shot an apparently unarmed African-American teenager on Friday, prompting dozens of people to protest at the site of the killing, according to police and videos published on social media.

Come on now, we can't many more of these until the pot boils over
Wisconsin police fatally shoot black teen, prompting protest | Reuters


----------



## Slippy

The truth will eventually come out. But, as evident in the article, the complicit media will do what they can to stir things up.  And the natives, with nothing better to do, and not very smart to begin with, will take the opportunity to steal shoes and throw rocks through windows and make up silly slogans based on lies.

Having said that, I predict this may happen;


----------



## Diver

AquaHull said:


> (Reuters) - Wisconsin police fatally shot an apparently unarmed African-American teenager on Friday, prompting dozens of people to protest at the site of the killing, according to police and videos published on social media.
> 
> Come on now, we can't many more of these until the pot boils over
> Wisconsin police fatally shoot black teen, prompting protest | Reuters


Read that one all the way to the end. It looks like this police department is trying to deescalate and is going to an outside independent investigation immediately. This is much smarter handling of the situation than Ferguson, which promptly rolled out the tar gas the first evening when demonstrators showed up. If they continue in this fashion the incident will be much less polarizing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Guys and gals, let me say right at the beginning we need to keep this thread rational and civil.
Thanks.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Let the process play out. If they where justified then its as simple as that. If they where not then they get what they have coming to them. I have no problem with oversight of law enforcement but I do have a problem when stuff gets trumped up like it did in New York and Ferguson.


----------



## Ripon

No video,
No facts, 
No real information other then a "teen" (who was 19) was shot by a cop and that teen was African American. 

Anyone that would take to the streets at this point is just wanting free stuff from best buy.


----------



## Illini Warrior

the Milwaukee ghetto blacks tried cashing in on the Ferguson trouble late last year - got shut down hard .... this is just more of the same .... names change but you can just file them all under Mikey Brown Attacks .... you attack a cop and you roll the dice


----------



## AquaHull

BREAKING: Teen dead after officer-involved shooting in Madison - WKOW 27: Madison, WI Breaking News, Weather and Sports

Black Lives Madder


----------



## topgun

Ripon said:


> No video,
> No facts,
> No real information other then a "teen" (who was 19) was shot by a cop and that teen was African American.
> 
> *Anyone that would take to the streets at this point is just wanting free stuff from best buy*.


That's simply not true!......................There's WalMart, KMart, Meijers..........and don't forget the major drug stores like CVS, RiteAide, WalGreens, etc.

Then there's Appliance Stores, shoe stores, phone stores, etc., etc., etc., etc.


----------



## AquaHull

Looking at some of the vids I linked to in post 8,Rep Chris Taylor (D) Madison,was present at the scene during the shooting.SHE said she was told to stay in her car by PoPo,so she crouched in it. SHE also said she didn't see anything since SHE was vertical,but heard shooting.
Which is it,crouched or vertical?


----------



## Diver

toolmanky said:


> Let the process play out. If they where justified then its as simple as that. If they where not then they get what they have coming to them. I have no problem with oversight of law enforcement but I do have a problem when stuff gets trumped up like it did in New York and Ferguson.


Overall, I agree with you, but "trumped up" is a term one generally applies to police overcharging for their own reasons. I think you may wish to rephrase. I would also say that Ferguson and New York were very different situations. In particular the Akai Gurley case is yet to be heard.


----------



## Diver

Ripon said:


> No video,
> No facts,
> No real information other then a "teen" (who was 19) was shot by a cop and that teen was African American.
> 
> Anyone that would take to the streets at this point is just wanting free stuff from best buy.


Anyone taking to the streets might know something different than the limited amount of information in that article. For instance, if you knew someone who had been killed by the police and news had not yet come out, would you feel you had a right to protest or would you feel you had to wait for the news?


----------



## Slippy

This is potentially hilarious; Madison, WI-one of the most liberal cities in the country, accused of this?

Madison is approx 80% white and 8% Black. The City of Madison and the University are both run by extreme socialists and global warming enthusiasts (which is freaking hilarious in itself seeing that Madison's temperature yesterday was about 6 F). From the PD's website; We acknowledge the value of all people and carry out our duties with dignity, respect, and fairness to all.








Surely something like this could never happen in Madison?


----------



## GTGallop

I wish the media would synch up on the legal definition of an adult. If you can vote and buy smokes, you are an ADULT - end of story. They call him a "teen" which technically he is but only for a few more months and so is half of our US armed service. Then they trot out his Junior High Graduation picture where he looks young (because he is - by about 5 years or 25% of his life), angelic (because some one cleaned him up for picture day), and scholarly (because instantly adding a cap and gown and roll of paper makes anyone look like a genius).

This media manipulation has got to stop! They are inaccurately reporting facts to make it more sensational than it really is. Juicing the news helps them sell more advertising time and incites riots which they cover and then get to sell more advertising time. They stoke the fires and reap the benefits of communities burning down. It is our own media watchdog that will destroy America - not the government.


----------



## Slippy

GTGallop said:


> I wish the media would synch up on the legal definition of an adult. If you can vote and buy smokes, you are an ADULT - end of story. They call him a "teen" which technically he is but only for a few more months and so is half of our US armed service. Then they trot out his Junior High Graduation picture where he looks young (because he is - by about 5 years or 25% of his life), angelic (because some one cleaned him up for picture day), and scholarly (because instantly adding a cap and gown and roll of paper makes anyone look like a genius).
> 
> This media manipulation has got to stop! They are inaccurately reporting facts to make it more sensational than it really is. Juicing the news helps them sell more advertising time and incites riots which they cover and then get to sell more advertising time. They stoke the fires and reap the benefits of communities burning down. It is our own media watchdog that will destroy America - not the government.


Well said Senor Gallop!


----------



## Diver

GTGallop said:


> I wish the media would synch up on the legal definition of an adult. If you can vote and buy smokes, you are an ADULT - end of story. They call him a "teen" which technically he is but only for a few more months and so is half of our US armed service. Then they trot out his Junior High Graduation picture where he looks young (because he is - by about 5 years or 25% of his life), angelic (because some one cleaned him up for picture day), and scholarly (because instantly adding a cap and gown and roll of paper makes anyone look like a genius).
> 
> This media manipulation has got to stop! They are inaccurately reporting facts to make it more sensational than it really is. Juicing the news helps them sell more advertising time and incites riots which they cover and then get to sell more advertising time. They stoke the fires and reap the benefits of communities burning down. It is our own media watchdog that will destroy America - not the government.


There has been no riot. Peaceful protests are not the same as riots. You won't have a riot if this is handled properly. Part of handling it properly is making sure the media gets timely and accurate information so they don't have to run around searching for unreliable sources.


----------



## Prepared One

Crap! I still have a headache from the Ferguson nonsense.


----------



## csi-tech

How do I "dislike" Slippy's car pictures?


----------



## Slippy

csi-tech said:


> How do I "dislike" Slippy's car pictures?


That cracked me up for some reason!


----------



## Ripon

You didn't mention the Korean furniture store....isn't it amazing no one ever mentions that any more?



topgun said:


> That's simply not true!......................There's WalMart, KMart, Meijers..........and don't forget the major drug stores like CVS, RiteAide, WalGreens, etc.
> 
> Then there's Appliance Stores, shoe stores, phone stores, etc., etc., etc., etc.


----------



## BagLady

...and Here we go again...


----------



## Smitty901

Madison normal rounds up the really bad ones and offers them a deal no jail if they move to Milwaukee, Racine or Kenosha. Madison does have it gangster part of town.
You can bet the officer did not just gun him down. Typical way it goes here He was a good boy . He was doing noting but helping an old lady across the street and ****** police man just gunned him down.
Of course you find out 14 felonies, on parole ect. But he was a good boy.
Keep in mind Madison is the City where the school board made it so that NO disciplinary action can be taken in the school system against a Black for any reason. NO exception. 
Diver may enjoy this they is a good chance Madison will hang the officer on madder what. There is no such thing as a indentent investigation in Madison


----------



## Ripon

And I wish they'd stop referring to 19 year olds as "Teens" and showing us his happy 13th birthday pics.....Ala Martin....



Smitty901 said:


> Madison normal rounds up the really bad ones and offers them a deal no jail if they move to Milwaukee, Racine or Kenosha. Madison does have it gangster part of town.
> You can bet the officer did not just gun him down. Typical way it goes here He was a good boy . He was doing noting but helping an old lady across the street and ****** police man just gunned him down.
> Of course you find out 14 felonies, on parole ect. But he was a good boy.
> Keep in mind Madison is the City where the school board made it so that NO disciplinary action can be taken in the school system against a Black for any reason. NO exception.
> Diver may enjoy this they is a good chance Madison will hang the officer on madder what. There is no such thing as a indentent investigation in Madison


----------



## Arklatex

The media is once again trying to stir up racial tensions. IMO this only made national news because the kid was black and the officer was white.This kind of thing happens every day when people struggle with police but we only ever hear about it on national news unless it's a white on black situation. The media is out of control and needs to stop this crap.


----------



## Diver

Smitty901 said:


> Diver may enjoy this they is a good chance Madison will hang the officer on madder what. There is no such thing as a indentent investigation in Madison


Ah another inciter! I've been pretty clear that I am fine with an independent investigation. (Try learning to spell.) You've got no cause to say such a thing. We'll have a little entertainment later.


----------



## Diver

Arklatex said:


> The media is once again trying to stir up racial tensions. IMO this only made national news because the kid was black and the officer was white.This kind of thing happens every day when people struggle with police but we only ever hear about it on national news unless it's a white on black situation. The media is out of control and needs to stop this crap.


In what way did you consider the article in the OP unfair?


----------



## Illini Warrior

Diver said:


> In what way did you consider the article in the OP unfair?


which media article do you wish to read and quote .... most are leaving out the fact that the Madison PD officer was attacked with some kind of club and knocked to the ground .... and this "teenager" assaulted someone outside his apartment building - reason for the PD response .... looking more & more like total BS


----------



## Smitty901

I know the City of Madison very well. 
City police unlocked the Capital build at night and allowed protesters to get in.
City Police stood by and watched while union protesters tore up the Veterans memorial in the Capital building. One officer even helped. 
City police after being ordered to stop by the courts still arrest those that OC. DA says so what . He did care it was all tax prayer money being spent in court.
City of Madison Police block off roads leading to where Tea party members had parked and made them walk a few miles to get to there cars.
City of Madison is a 100% Socialist run place.
You can bet your last dollar if one of them shot a Black for any reason in that City the dead guy had it coming.

Diver maybe I was a bit harass, I just wonder if you really know what it is like for LEO in the city dealing with the Black gangster culture.
Short of the Muslims there is not more evil or dangerous group. They go out to kill LE for not reason other than to do it. They place no value on human life. I will give LEO hell when they have it coming but 99% of them are doing a hard job the best they can.
Most of the trash they deal with has been allowed to walk on crime after crime killing a cop to them is not big deal. When the LEO shot and killed that homeless man in New Mexico it was clear they were wrong and I said so . The parts of Milwaukee and Madison they are forced to work in you would not even go to. Liberal DA's , COP and Mayors of the years have turned control of the areas over to the gangs.

In Madison independent investigation means my friend needs some taxpayer cash so I will hire him to do independent investigation.
There will be nothing independent about it.


----------



## bigwheel

AquaHull said:


> (Reuters) - Wisconsin police fatally shot an apparently unarmed African-American teenager on Friday, prompting dozens of people to protest at the site of the killing, according to police and videos published on social media.
> 
> Come on now, we can't many more of these until the pot boils over
> Wisconsin police fatally shoot black teen, prompting protest | Reuters


Notice they claimed the innocent black child was struggling with the cop Stuggling with cops aint healthy.


----------



## Diver

Illini Warrior said:


> which media article do you wish to read and quote .... most are leaving out the fact that the Madison PD officer was attacked with some kind of club and knocked to the ground .... and this "teenager" assaulted someone outside his apartment building - reason for the PD response .... looking more & more like total BS


That was all pretty clear in the article in the OP with the usual disclaimers that the story may change as the media learns more. If you're looking at other articles that haven't been linked here perhaps you want to bring those into the discussion.


----------



## Diver

Smitty901 said:


> Diver maybe I was a bit harass, I just wonder if you really know what it is like for LEO in the city dealing with the Black gangster culture.


If you want to start over, then don't throw in a bunch of caveats about black gangster culture. It has nothing to do with the interactions between us. The BS about wanting Wilson dead was all your own invention and you aren't even in the same thread.

PMs might be a better way to put that mess back in the box if that's your wish.


----------



## Camel923

Solution: Bring in Al Sharkton, poverty pimp. It has been proclaimed by a competitor that he is cheap fix to race relations. 50k and I believe it was a bucket of chicken take the heat off.


----------



## Smitty901

Camel923 said:


> Solution: Bring I'm Al Sharkton, poverty pimp. It has been proclaimed by a competitor that he is cheap fix to race relations. 50k and I believe it was a bucket of chicken take the heat off.


 It has gotten so bad in Milwaukee many LEO will not even arrest a Black person, "not worth it" it how they see it.


----------



## Slippy

A true journalist would have written an unbiased lead paragraph, something like this;

A man (Dead Man's name and age) was shot and killed after allegedly attacking Officers of the Madison Police Department Officers Friday March 6 at 6 pm. The Madison PD responded to an assault call at (whatever location) when they attempted to arrest the suspect (Dead Man's name). (Dead man's name) resisted arrest and according to the officers, (dead man's name) attacked them with a blunt object. He was shot and later died blah blah blah. 

Further investigation of (Dead Man's Name) revealed public records of his multiple arrests. 

Then an editorial by Slippy...Attack a police officer and you may end up dead. If you are a thug and you die as a result of attacking a police officer, then the world is now a better place. Thanks


----------



## Slippy

Just saw another article that identified the dead thug as Tony Robinson, a 2014 graduate of Sun Prairie High School and was described as a "beautiful kid who wouldn't hurt a fly".
http://news.yahoo.com/madison-police-19-old-dies-being-shot-officer-105851854.html

I wrote this post as I'm positive that Diver will try and pick apart my earlier post since I didn't name the thug. Take that Diver! Ha!

I'm also going to pose the question...does Tony Robinson's life matter?

I guess if it did, he would have thought more wisely and not caused trouble and attacked the Police. So to me, NO< his life does not matter.


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> A true journalist would have written an unbiased lead paragraph, something like this;
> 
> A man (Dead Man's name and age) was shot and killed after allegedly attacking Officers of the Madison Police Department Officers Friday March 6 at 6 pm. The Madison PD responded to an assault call at (whatever location) when they attempted to arrest the suspect (Dead Man's name). (Dead man's name) resisted arrest and according to the officers, he attacked them with a blunt object. He was shot and later died blah blah blah.
> 
> Further investigation of (Dead Man's Name) revealed public records of his multiple arrests.
> 
> Then an editorial by Slippy...Attack a police officer and you may end up dead. If you are a thug and you die as a result of attacking a police officer, then the world is now a better place. Thanks


Well, it took them a few paragraphs but that isn't much different than what I got out of the OP. You do seem to have an interest in the fellow's name. I am sure that will come out after family has been notified.

You also leave out the fact that non-violent protests, not riots, have occurred, which is the only thing newsworthy about the matter. The handling of the protests is completely different from the mess in Ferguson, which is clear if you read the article to the end.


----------



## DARK1

Slippy said:


> That cracked me up for some reason!


 Well now that I got all the soda cleaned off the key board, lets see if this thing works ! :smile:


----------



## bigwheel

Pretty sure the Chief in Milwakee came on TV about the time the gentle giant went to see Jesus. He was mouthing typical libtard bs blaming guns for so many black folks killing each other. It appears to be a wasteland up there.


----------



## Diver

An update:

Veteran Wisconsin Police Officer Shot Unarmed 19-Year-Old - WSJ


----------



## Slippy

An Update;

True News USA: Madison, WI police shoot and kill colored boy with a checkered past,19-year-old as Tony Robinson; protests follow
*Madison, WI police shoot and kill colored boy with a checkered past,19-year-old as Tony Robinson; protests follow*

​ A Madison police officer shot and killed a black teenager Friday night after the youth allegedly assaulted the officer, according to media reports.

The 19-year-old was shot shortly before 6:30 p.m. in the 1100 block of Williamson St., the Wisconsin State Journal reported. Protesters took to the streets near the scene, claiming the shooting was unjustified, according to WMTV in Madison.

Madison Police Chief Michael Koval told the newspaper that officers were responding to a call of a man who was responsible for a battery jumping in and out of traffic.

According to the newspaper, Koval said an officer went to an apartment that the man had gone into and made a forced entry after hearing a disturbance inside.

The officer was then assaulted by the man before shooting him, said Koval, who also said he did not know if the man was armed.

According to a post on the website of WISC-TV in Madison, the man who was shot was black.

In a statement, an organization calling itself the Young, Gifted and Black Coalition decried the shooting and said the man was black and that he was not armed.


----------



## Hemi45

Green Tips Matter


----------



## Maine-Marine

Slippy said:


> A true journalist would have written an unbiased lead paragraph, something like this;
> 
> A man (Dead Man's name and age) was shot and killed after allegedly attacking Officers of the Madison Police Department Officers Friday March 6 at 6 pm. The Madison PD responded to an assault call at (whatever location) when they attempted to arrest the suspect (Dead Man's name). (Dead man's name) resisted arrest and according to the officers, (dead man's name) attacked them with a blunt object. He was shot and later died blah blah blah.
> 
> Further investigation of (Dead Man's Name) revealed public records of his multiple arrests.
> 
> Then an editorial by Slippy...Attack a police officer and you may end up dead. If you are a thug and you die as a result of attacking a police officer, then the world is now a better place. Thanks


You are too politically correct.

"After assaulting numerous people - Man shot and killed WHILE attacking a police officer"

another lesson in how to not live your life.

Governor mandates Chris Rock education class


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Diver said:


> Overall, I agree with you, but "trumped up" is a term one generally applies to police overcharging for their own reasons. I think you may wish to rephrase. I would also say that Ferguson and New York were very different situations. In particular the Akai Gurley case is yet to be heard.


I will clarify my remarks but I do believe I used correct terminology. When I speak of "trumped up" what I am referring to is in both cases the media took the issue which was reasonable use of force and spun it into a racial issue. What inevitably followed in Ferguson was after the officer was cleared by the grand jury there was an investigation into violation of civil rights which is the same play used during the Civil Rights era with success. I don't want to be critical of what happened in the Civil Rights era because those where different times and quiet frankly it was the right thing to do at the time. However in today's world things are a lot different, on the whole people are much more tolerant and the issues faced in the Civil Rights era simply do not exist anymore, there is far too much oversight for it to happen.

The problem today is the media is all about selling a story so they get higher ratings and more sponsorships. You combine that with the culture that no matter the evidence to the contrary its always the poor minority is being oppressed by the evil white empire and big brother federal government needs to help and you get the riots that occurred. I find it amusing that the parents of Michael Brown are suing the city and Officer Wilson yet non of the business owners that where devastated twice over this have sued any of the parties responsible aka "Burn This Bitch Down." They are the true innocent victims, them and all the other brave men and women that pin a badge on and have to question every move they make while performing their duties. Around here all the major depts are short on personal due to officer leaving for the private sector and not enough recruits to fill the ranks. The way things are going now we're going to wake up one morning and there won't be a police force to protect us.

Sorry for the rant, I actually combined 2 ideas into one post hope everything makes sense.


----------



## Arklatex

Diver said:


> In what way did you consider the article in the OP unfair?


Huh? My point was that the media hypes up these shootings because they want the next season of Ferguson. Makes for really good viewership and ratings.


----------



## Piratesailor

Diver said:


> Anyone taking to the streets might know something different than the limited amount of information in that article. For instance, if you knew someone who had been killed by the police and news had not yet come out, would you feel you had a right to protest or would you feel you had to wait for the news?


Unless you were *at* the shootimg, *witnessed* what actually happened and *knew* the facts then a protester or the person going out to protest would be doing so before knowing all the facts. Fairly simple.

If I knew someone that was killed by the police, and if I wasn't actually a witness's, of which I doubt any of the protesters are witnesses, I would indeed wait for the facts to be discovered and announced. Then again, that's just silly me thinking logically..

But you go ahead and justify their protests if it makes ya feels good.


----------



## Diver

toolmanky said:


> I will clarify my remarks but I do believe I used correct terminology. When I speak of "trumped up" what I am referring to is in both cases the media took the issue which was reasonable use of force and spun it into a racial issue. What inevitably followed in Ferguson was after the officer was cleared by the grand jury there was an investigation into violation of civil rights which is the same play used during the Civil Rights era with success. I don't want to be critical of what happened in the Civil Rights era because those where different times and quiet frankly it was the right thing to do at the time. However in today's world things are a lot different, on the whole people are much more tolerant and the issues faced in the Civil Rights era simply do not exist anymore, there is far too much oversight for it to happen.
> 
> The problem today is the media is all about selling a story so they get higher ratings and more sponsorships. You combine that with the culture that no matter the evidence to the contrary its always the poor minority is being oppressed by the evil white empire and big brother federal government needs to help and you get the riots that occurred. I find it amusing that the parents of Michael Brown are suing the city and Officer Wilson yet non of the business owners that where devastated twice over this have sued any of the parties responsible aka "Burn This Bitch Down." They are the true innocent victims, them and all the other brave men and women that pin a badge on and have to question every move they make while performing their duties. Around here all the major depts are short on personal due to officer leaving for the private sector and not enough recruits to fill the ranks. The way things are going now we're going to wake up one morning and there won't be a police force to protect us.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I actually combined 2 ideas into one post hope everything makes sense.


I get your point about the media, but I don't agree that it is responsible. In this case the articles I have seen seem to be rather straightforward. To jump on the media when nothing has happened is unfair to the media. In the case of Ferguson you have a population where lots of people were getting arrested simply for jaywalking. Unfortunately Michael Brown chose to jaywalk and now you've got a whole population of pissed off people protesting so the very first night the cops teargas the crowd. The media didn't do this. They just reported it.

As for things being better than the civil rights era, I would have been inclined to agree in the past, but reading this forum makes me see it differently. Comments like "he got what he deserved" just tell me that the poster sees the dead guy as less than human. That isn't the media.


----------



## Diver

Arklatex said:


> Huh? My point was that the media hypes up these shootings because they want the next season of Ferguson. Makes for really good viewership and ratings.


and my question is the same. What in the article in the OP strikes you as unfair? Even if your point is true in general, I didn't see anything in that article, or subsequent articles on this case, that strikes me as media trying to bring on "the next season of Ferguson". It would be convenient if we could blame the media, but I don't think you can in this case.


----------



## Diver

Piratesailor said:


> Unless you were *at* the shootimg, *witnessed* what actually happened and *knew* the facts then a protester or the person going out to protest would be doing so before knowing all the facts. Fairly simple.
> 
> If I knew someone that was killed by the police, and if I wasn't actually a witness's, of which I doubt any of the protesters are witnesses, I would indeed wait for the facts to be discovered and announced. Then again, that's just silly me thinking logically..
> 
> But you go ahead and justify their protests if it makes ya feels good.


I don't need to justify protests. The Founding Fathers already did. The protests are a constitutional right under the First Amendment.


----------



## Arklatex

Diver said:


> and my question is the same. What in the article in the OP strikes you as unfair? Even if your point is true in general, I didn't see anything in that article, or subsequent articles on this case, that strikes me as media trying to bring on "the next season of Ferguson". It would be convenient if we could blame the media, but I don't think you can in this case.


Where are you getting the notion that I said something was unfair?

Once again, the media is focused on cases like this because of the sensationalism that was directed at the trevon martin and mike brown cases. A young unarmed black fella who bucked the police and paid with his life. All 3 of these guys had prior history of assult. The media is not going to come out and say "protest! Get worked up into a groupthink frenzy and riot!" But the conditions are there and I believe they are hoping for it to happen so they can cover it. Why else focus so much attention on this? Fair or unfair has nothing to do with it.

There have been several police shootings very recently in just my area. Including a black man killed by a white officer. The man was mentally challenged and armed with a spoon... Another was a young unarmed black man who was killed by a black officer. The young guy thought he could whoop some police butt after they were called to the scene for a reported assult. There are more that you haven't heard of but you get the idea.


----------



## AquaHull

P.s.g.w.s.p.


----------



## Arklatex

AquaHull said:


> P.s.g.w.s.p.


That pretty much sums up most police shootings.


----------



## Piratesailor

Diver said:


> I don't need to justify protests. The Founding Fathers already did. The protests are a constitutional right under the First Amendment.


you are absolutely correct about the founding fathers and a constitutional right to protest. 100% correct. However, this wasn't about the right to protest it was more about what they were protesting. But good spin on it anyway.

I will admit that what protests there have been have been quiet. Maybe when Al and Jessie shows up that will change. then again, so far, when they do show up and rile the community, in most cases, not all but most, the facts have shown them to be what they are.. wrong and race baiters.

So maybe the majority of the community will wait for facts to emerge before exercising they constitutional rights. time will tell won't it.


----------



## Piratesailor

His mother was quoted in the news about how he was such a nice gentle kids and this baffles her....


The next article has his mug shot when he was arrested and pleaded guilty for home invasion/armed robbery. 

Guess she doesn't read the paper.

As the saying goes.. play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Smitty901

Piratesailor said:


> His mother was quoted in the news about how he was such a nice gentle kids and this baffles her....
> 
> The next article has his mug shot when he was arrested and pleaded guilty for home invasion/armed robbery.
> 
> Guess she doesn't read the paper.
> 
> As the saying goes.. play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


 Like I said the story will say he was a good boy. But latter a few facts will show he was trash but that will be ignored he was a good boy . Now where is my cash , where is the money.
Lets talk about the group behind the protest. They are well known for demanding NO LE in the hood. They want no LEO allowed in their hood.


----------



## Diver

Piratesailor said:


> you are absolutely correct about the founding fathers and a constitutional right to protest. 100% correct. However, this wasn't about the right to protest it was more about what they were protesting. But good spin on it anyway.
> 
> I will admit that what protests there have been have been quite. Maybe when Al and Jessie shows up that will change. then again, so far, when they do show up and rile the community, in most cases, not all but most, the facts have shown them to be what they are.. wrong and race baiters.
> 
> So maybe the majority of the community will wait for facts to emerge before exercising they constitutional rights. time will tell won't it.


I'll stick by the Bill of Rights. It doesn't matter whether you or I agree with what they are protesting. That is their constitutional right. A big part of what went wrong in Ferguson was the very first evening, before the media were involved, the Ferguson PD tear gassed the initial group of demonstrators, before they had even gotten Brown's body off the pavement. That was the starting gun for the riot that followed and turned a mess into a national mess.

The folks in Madison have been much smarter. The police have not only refrained from such action, they have spoken in conciliatory terms about the dead man and affirmed people's right to protest. If the Madison PD says the protests are their right, then who are we to criticize?


----------



## Diver

Smitty901 said:


> Like I said the story will say he was a good boy. But latter a few facts will show he was trash but that will be ignored he was a good boy . Now where is my cash , where is the money.
> Lets talk about the group behind the protest. They are well known for demanding NO LE in the hood. They want no LEO allowed in their hood.


If you are talking Madison, I have not seen that in any of the stories linked. Please post a link.


----------



## Diver

Arklatex said:


> Where are you getting the notion that I said something was unfair?
> 
> Once again, the media is focused on cases like this because of the sensationalism that was directed at the trevon martin and mike brown cases. A young unarmed black fella who bucked the police and paid with his life. All 3 of these guys had prior history of assult. The media is not going to come out and say "protest! Get worked up into a groupthink frenzy and riot!" But the conditions are there and I believe they are hoping for it to happen so they can cover it. Why else focus so much attention on this? Fair or unfair has nothing to do with it.
> 
> There have been several police shootings very recently in just my area. Including a black man killed by a white officer. The man was mentally challenged and armed with a spoon... Another was a young unarmed black man who was killed by a black officer. The young guy thought he could whoop some police butt after they were called to the scene for a reported assult. There are more that you haven't heard of but you get the idea.


So you're saying the same thing as I am. In this case the media have not done anything like that, based on the stories linked here for all of us to look at together. The young man did what he did and the cop did what he did. A protest has occurred and the media has covered it as close to the facts as they know them.


----------



## Smitty901

Diver said:


> If you are talking Madison, I have not seen that in any of the stories linked. Please post a link.
> 
> Same question. Please post a link.


 Madison is near here that had mom on the news last night he was a good boy never did anything wrong ect ect ect. He was a thug .


----------



## SARGE7402

Don't know if this will come across, but I ran Tony Robinson 19, Madison WI thru beenverified and it came back that he's definitely not a very nice little boy, https://www.beenverified.com/reports/3e42af41829838da0cb357ad454c12699c2841fe5482989516039c/print


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> I don't need to justify protests. The Founding Fathers already did. The protests are a constitutional right under the First Amendment.


Actually protests aren't mentioned in the constitution. the first amendment refers to peaceful assembly. " Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[1]"

Placing folks in fear that violent actions are about to occur are not peaceful assembly. That's called disturbing the peace - common law definition - and here in the commonwealth it's a crime - kind of like it was when the English ruled North America


----------



## Arklatex

SARGE7402 said:


> Don't know if this will come across, but I ran Tony Robinson 19, Madison WI thru beenverified and it came back that he's definitely not a very nice little boy, https://www.beenverified.com/reports/3e42af41829838da0cb357ad454c12699c2841fe5482989516039c/print


Can you copy and paste or give a summary for us? The link is asking for a paid membership.


----------



## SARGE7402

Arklatex said:


> Can you copy and paste or give a summary for us? The link is asking for a paid membership.


Was afraid of that:

Result Details
Name:	Tony T Robinson
Age:	19
Date of Birth:	10/18/1995
Height:	
Weight:	
Sex:	Male
Race:	BLACK
Eye Color:	
Hair Color:	
Scars/Marks:	
Source State:	WI
Offense Details
Court Record ID:	2014CF000781
Case Number:	2014CF000781
Source Name:	
Disposition:	
Court Name:	
Conviction Date:	
Charge Category:	
Plea:	
NCIC Code:	
Offense Code:	943.32(2)
Case Type:	
Arrest Agency:	
Source State:	WI
Offense Date:	04/25/2014
Offense Code:	943.32(2)
Source:	Criminal Court
Offense:	ARMED ROBBERY FELONY CLASS C

Confirms what the Fox report was quoting this morning


----------



## Illini Warrior

SARGE7402 said:


> Was afraid of that:
> 
> Result Details
> Name:	Tony T Robinson
> Age:	19
> Date of Birth:	10/18/1995
> Height:
> Weight:
> Sex:	Male
> Race:	BLACK
> Eye Color:
> Hair Color:
> Scars/Marks:
> Source State:	WI
> Offense Details
> Court Record ID:	2014CF000781
> Case Number:	2014CF000781
> Source Name:
> Disposition:
> Court Name:
> Conviction Date:
> Charge Category:
> Plea:
> NCIC Code:
> Offense Code:	943.32(2)
> Case Type:
> Arrest Agency:
> Source State:	WI
> Offense Date:	04/25/2014
> Offense Code:	943.32(2)
> Source:	Criminal Court
> Offense:	ARMED ROBBERY FELONY CLASS C
> 
> Confirms what the Fox report was quoting this morning


yeh, he's on release or parole or something from a home invasion / armed robbery last October .... it looks like he got lucky because they couldn't pin the one real gun on him vs the other three black thugs involved .... he's FAR from being "an angel on earth" like little Mikey Brown and our beloved Trayvon ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

Diver said:


> That was all pretty clear in the article in the OP with the usual disclaimers that the story may change as the media learns more. If you're looking at other articles that haven't been linked here perhaps you want to bring those into the discussion.


you're leftist enough for this site ... no need to go adding more BS


----------



## Diver

Illini Warrior said:


> you're leftist enough for this site ... no need to go adding more BS


Another inciter! 

If you go back to my first post in this thread, you'll see that I started by saying I thought the Madison PD was handling this situation well. You really need to learn to read. In the meantime welcome to the Ignore list.


----------



## Slippy

My sweet lil' angel ain't never done nuffin' wrong"...

Au contraire! The Wisconsin Department of Corrections and his criminal records say otherwise...


----------



## Smitty901

It happens a lot we had one in Milwaukee he was a good boy and was trying to be a good daddy to his 6 kids. All different baby moms of course. He was shot and killed after pulling a gun on LEO. But he was a good boy. He was out on parole for Murder after serving only 4 years.


----------



## Slippy

The Great College Football Coach John Heisman said, "Better to have died as a small child then to fumble the football"...

I'd like to take some liberties and associate Coach Heisman's quote on young Mr Robinson..."Better that he got killed as a 19 year old thug then to continue to wreak havoc on society at the expense of hard working honest people"...

I am glad the little thug is dead.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Diver said:


> Anyone taking to the streets might know something different than the limited amount of information in that article. For instance, if you knew someone who had been killed by the police and news had not yet come out, would you feel you had a right to protest or would you feel you had to wait for the news?


Right, one of things that everyone first notices when they interview these protesters is just how well informed they are.... not.


----------



## Diver

Notsoyoung said:


> Right, one of things that everyone first notices when they interview these protesters is just how well informed they are.... not.


They still have a First Amendment right. If you don't like it just start a drive to remove free speech from the Constitution.


----------



## Slippy

On a semi-related note, "Black Lives Matter" a protest group, denies access to people who are not black. This happened at a school in Chicago. The real racists today are generally black activists.

OPRF parents upset &apos;Black Lives Matter&apos; assembly excludes other races - Oak Leaves


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> On a semi-related note, "Black Lives Matter" a protest group, denies access to people who are not black. This happened at a school in Chicago. The real racists today are generally black activists.
> 
> OPRF parents upset 'Black Lives Matter' assembly excludes other races - Oak Leaves


If you hadn't posted the picture with the monkeys, we'd be in complete agreement.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> If you hadn't posted the picture with the monkeys, we'd be in complete agreement.


Those were young black men jumping on cars while "protesting" a lie. There was nothing peaceful about the Ferguson protests as many photos and film indicate. They were violent lawlessness that caused many dollars of damage to others.

I also think its a bit racist on your part to call them monkeys but they certainly were acting like animals.


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> Those were young black men jumping on cars while "protesting" a lie. There was nothing peaceful about the Ferguson protests as many photos and film indicate. They were violent lawlessness that caused many dollars of damage to others.
> 
> I also think its a bit racist on your part to call them monkeys but they certainly were acting like animals.


Thank you for reinforcing my point so eloquently.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Diver said:


> They still have a First Amendment right. If you don't like it just start a drive to remove free speech from the Constitution.


YOU were the one who implied that the protesters were better informed then most others. I did not say anything about denying anyone their rights, just questioned how well informed they are.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Some random thoughts:

The "poor victim" was on parole for a felony. I am not sure of the exact charges, but it involved him using a firearm to take something He that didn't belong to him. He WAS NOT a "good boy".

Most articles refer to him as a "teenager", IMO in order to leave the impression that he was very young and therefore not very dangerous. I would like to point out that the average age of the U.S. Marines landing on Iwo Jima was 18 yrs old. Not many are stupid enough to believe that they weren't very dangerous individuals.

A great deal of emphasis is place upon the fact that the "poor victim" was unarmed, but very few people are refuting that he attacked the police officer. My reply to that is "SO What?" If I was armed and an unarmed THUG (a felon on parole who attacks someone is a thug IMO) attacks me, I will shoot him if given the chance. He didn't challenge the Police Officer to a refereed boxing match. If you are stupid enough to attack an armed individual, then you should not be surprised if you get shot. 

This guy was a convicted felon on parole. The guy in New York was a convicted felon out on bale. The guy in Fergusson has videos of him robbing a store. Are we seeing a trend here?


----------



## AquaHull

Notsoyoung said:


> Some random thoughts:
> 
> The "poor victim" was on parole for a felony. I am not sure of the exact charges, but it involved him using a firearm to take something He that didn't belong to him. He WAS NOT a "good boy".
> 
> Most articles refer to him as a "teenager", IMO in order to leave the impression that he was very young and therefore not very dangerous. I would like to point out that the average age of the U.S. Marines landing on Iwo Jima was 18 yrs old. Not many are stupid enough to believe that they weren't very dangerous individuals.
> 
> A great deal of emphasis is place upon the fact that the "poor victim" was unarmed, but very few people are refuting that he attacked the police officer. My reply to that is "SO What?" If I was armed and an unarmed THUG (a felon on parole who attacks someone is a thug IMO) attacks me, I will shoot him if given the chance. He didn't challenge the Police Officer to a refereed boxing match. If you are stupid enough to attack an armed individual, then you should not be surprised if you get shot.
> 
> This guy was a convicted felon on parole. The guy in New York was a convicted felon out on bale. The guy in Fergusson has videos of him robbing a store. Are we seeing a trend here?


YES We ARE


----------



## Slippy

Notsoyoung said:


> Some random thoughts:
> 
> The "poor victim" was on parole for a felony. I am not sure of the exact charges, but it involved him using a firearm to take something He that didn't belong to him. He WAS NOT a "good boy".
> 
> Most articles refer to him as a "teenager", IMO in order to leave the impression that he was very young and therefore not very dangerous. I would like to point out that the average age of the U.S. Marines landing on Iwo Jima was 18 yrs old. Not many are stupid enough to believe that they weren't very dangerous individuals.
> 
> A great deal of emphasis is place upon the fact that the "poor victim" was unarmed, but very few people are refuting that he attacked the police officer. My reply to that is "SO What?" If I was armed and an unarmed THUG (a felon on parole who attacks someone is a thug IMO) attacks me, I will shoot him if given the chance. He didn't challenge the Police Officer to a refereed boxing match. If you are stupid enough to attack an armed individual, then you should not be surprised if you get shot.
> 
> This guy was a convicted felon on parole. The guy in New York was a convicted felon out on bale. The guy in Fergusson has videos of him robbing a store. Are we seeing a trend here?


Excellent.


----------



## Diver

Notsoyoung said:


> YOU were the one who implied that the protesters were better informed then most others. I did not say anything about denying anyone their rights, just questioned how well informed they are.


They are there in Madison. They know what they are experiencing with their own PD. Some of them know the young man involved. All we had at the point I made that comment is a news article and the names weren't even out yet, so yeah they were better informed than we were and since this story is only two days old, I suspect they still are. It doesn't mean I'll agree with them once the story is fully out, but I'm not going to criticize them for protesting either.

They have a constitutional right to protest. The Madison PD recognizes that and I applaud their handling of the matter to this point. Maybe you disagree with the Madison PD?


----------



## Slippy

The Madison PD is in crisis mode right now. They have spent decades and many taxpayer dollars trying to come across as racially sensitive. Matter of fact, as anyone who has ever been to Madison or someone like Smitty who knows the state very well will attest, they have bent so far over backwards to show that they have given the black thug "extra" privileges. It happens in most liberal democrat cities and it does not end well.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> They are there in Madison. They know what they are experiencing with their own PD. Some of them know the young man involved. All we had at the point I made that comment is a news article and the names weren't even out yet, so yeah they were better informed than we were and since this story is only two days old, I suspect they still are. It doesn't mean I'll agree with them once the story is fully out, but I'm not going to criticize them for protesting either.
> 
> They have a constitutional right to protest. The Madison PD recognizes that and I applaud their handling of the matter to this point. Maybe you disagree with the Madison PD?


You seem to know more about the hearts and minds of the people protesting the shooting of a man who is a known thug. I say known because it is documented.

You seem to also know exactly what motivates every cop-shooting.


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> They are there in Madison. They know what they are experiencing with their own PD. Some of them know the young man involved. All we had at the point I made that comment is a news article and the names weren't even out yet, so yeah they were better informed than we were and since this story is only two days old, I suspect they still are. It doesn't mean I'll agree with them once the story is fully out, but I'm not going to criticize them for protesting either.
> 
> They have a constitutional right to protest. The Madison PD recognizes that and I applaud their handling of the matter to this point. Maybe you disagree with the Madison PD?


First only two folks know what occurred inside that building and only one of them is able to tell the story. Regardless of what the protesters prior experiences with the MPD are it really doesn't matter. What only counts is what occurred between these two individuals.

And I'm really getting sick and tired of this crap that "Black Lives Matter". That only is relevant in their minds when Its a non black that is killing them. As long as it's black killing blacks it's no big deal.

And Blue lives matter too. Or have we all forgotten that the person that the black adult thug decided to take a swing at could have very easily been any one of us - fire, rescue or police?

Now I'm very sorry that this little boy's parents didn't teach him better. But to think you can bring a pair of fists to a gunfight and really think you can win, takes one hell of an imagination


----------



## SARGE7402

Denton said:


> You seem to know more about the hearts and minds of the people protesting the shooting of a man who is a known thug. I say known because it is documented.
> 
> You seem to also know exactly what motivates every cop-shooting.


Denton Denton Denton. Don't go trying to make sense out of his statements. He's omniscent.


----------



## Denton

SARGE7402 said:


> First only two folks know what occurred inside that building and only one of them is able to tell the story. Regardless of what the protesters prior experiences with the MPD are it really doesn't matter. What only counts is what occurred between these two individuals.
> 
> And I'm really getting sick and tired of this crap that "Black Lives Matter". That only is relevant in their minds when Its a non black that is killing them. As long as it's black killing blacks it's no big deal.
> 
> And Blue lives matter too. Or have we all forgotten that the person that the black adult thug decided to take a swing at could have very easily been any one of us - fire, rescue or police?
> 
> Now I'm very sorry that this little boy's parents didn't teach him better. But to think you can bring a pair of fists to a gunfight and really think you can win, takes one hell of an imagination


I believe you'll agree with this:


----------



## SARGE7402

You and I don't agree on a who;e lot, but there is a lot of truth in that last short vid. Unfortunately those that would benefit from it - blacks - won't see it nor the hipocracy of the black lives matter protest movement


----------



## Denton

SARGE7402 said:


> You and I don't agree on a who;e lot, but there is a lot of truth in that last short vid. Unfortunately those that would benefit from it - blacks - won't see it nor the hipocracy of the black lives matter protest movement


You might be surprised about how much we do agree.


----------



## Smitty901

Not sure about other places but here it takes a lot to be convicted of a felony, Even carrying a concealed weapon illegally is automatic plea bargain down. To end up in prison requires serious work you have to really want to go there. So when you read about a person with a few convictions in Wisconsin you can bet they had a long list of others that were written off.


----------



## Slippy

Sarge brings up the 1 point that most in the lame-assed media refuse to acknowledge; Black lives only matter when a white law enforcement officer takes it. Black lives DON'T matter daily when black thugs kill black thugs. Or when black law enforcement officers kill black thugs. 

Also, to all you people in Florida who claim to know dead thug Trayvon, or in Ferguson who claim to have known the dead thug lil' mike-mike, or in NY who claim to know dead thug fat-ass Garner, or in Madison who claim to know dead thug Anthony Robinson....where were you ignorant fools when theses thugs needed guidance or a quick hand to their backside when these thugs began making poor decisions? 

Where were the Fathers? Where were the righteous hard working low paid single mothers that the liberals want to put on a pedestal? Where was the "community" when these thugs were committing petty crimes against shop keepers and law abiding citizens? HUH?

No where, thats the answer. Ignoring it, and allowing it because most of them are racist fools who are too stupid. End of discussion,


----------



## SARGE7402

Hey don't we remember when Billy was in office Hildabeaste saying something like it takes a village? Well it will take at least six good strong backs one last time for this young man.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> You seem to know more about the hearts and minds of the people protesting the shooting of a man who is a known thug. I say known because it is documented.
> 
> You seem to also know exactly what motivates every cop-shooting.


Let's go back to the beginning of this thread. The first thing I said was I thought the Madison PD was handling the matter well. Do you disagree with that? The second main point, which is what you are referring to now, is that the folks there may know things we don't, but more importantly have a constitutional right to protest. Do you disagree that they have a constitutional right to protest? Do you disagree that people that are there may know something that those of us who have no more information than a few news articles do? The Madison PD is okay with the protests but you aren't? Sorry, but I am on the side of the Madison PD with this one as long as they continue to handle it in the professional manner they have so far.

I am not saying I know what motivates every cop shooting, or every protest, in fact I am saying the opposite. I don't know what the motivations are and neither do you, and I am not going to deny constitutional rights to someone based on a lack of knowledge and a whole bunch of prejudice.

You are so anxious to whine about this being another Ferguson that you aren't willing to give it enough time to see if it actually plays out that way. So far I am firmly on the side of the Madison PD, though I reserve the right to change my mind as new facts come out. Do you really want to say they are wrong?


----------



## Smitty901

As for Madison when this is all over someone will catch heck because this Thug was not offered the standard deal on his other crimes to leave Dane county to avoid a conviction.


----------



## Diver

Smitty901 said:


> As for Madison when this is all over someone will catch heck because this Thug was not offered the standard deal on his other crimes to leave Dane county to avoid a conviction.


So you object to the handling of this fellow's earlier case by the Madison DA?


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> So you object to the handling of this fellow's earlier case by the Madison DA?


Can't comment on the DA but as far as the handling of the thug's case on Friday March 6, 2015...


----------



## Arklatex

I think that most police shootings are justified. You shouldn't assault anybody, you might end up having an extra hole or 17. Especially if you decide to "struggle" with a cop who was called to check on a disturbance you caused. 

Thanks.


----------



## SARGE7402

Arklatex said:


> I think that most police shootings are justified. You shouldn't assault anybody, you might end up having an extra hole or 17. Especially if you decide to "struggle" with a cop who was called to check on a disturbance you caused.
> 
> Thanks.


Actually if you look at the transcript of the 911 tape he's being described as strangling someone. Cop hears disturbance coming from that address and forces his way in - as he should to protect the victim of the strangulation - and thug strikes him, the use of deadly force seems down right appropriate.

Again parents should teach their children not to bring a pair of fists to a gun fight


----------



## Chipper

SARGE7402 said:


> Actually if you look at the transcript of the 911 tape he's being described as strangling someone. Cop hears disturbance coming from that address and forces his way in - as he should to protect the victim of the strangulation - and thug strikes him, the use of deadly force seems down right appropriate.
> 
> Again parents should teach their children not to bring a pair of fists to a gun fight


 You'd think by now they'd have figured out assault a cop get shot. It's that part of common core, yet??


----------



## SARGE7402

Chipper said:


> You'd think by now they'd have figured out assault a cop get shot. It's that part of common core, yet??


Yeah but when your that age you think you're 10 foot tall and bullet proof. By the time you've done 9 years as a castie and twelve as a popo, you know that tis better to win by any means than to play some one elses stupid games


----------



## Diver

Arklatex said:


> I think that most police shootings are justified. You shouldn't assault anybody, you might end up having an extra hole or 17. Especially if you decide to "struggle" with a cop who was called to check on a disturbance you caused.
> 
> Thanks.


I think most are as well, and I think this one will ultimately shake out that way. I like the Wisconsin law that the investigation must be independent of the department the officer is a member of, as that gives people more confidence that the investigation is serious and not a cover up. You do get things like the Akai Gurley shooting, so you can't pre-judge. You need to investigate each one. If you don't investigate seriously, you get a loss of trust in the police just like we are seeing now in NYC. It looks to me like Madison is starting off in a way that will ultimately pay off with more trust among the community.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Interesting read on how the Wisconsin Independent Review Board for police shootings came to be

What I Did After Police Killed My Son - Michael Bell - POLITICO Magazine

I have no problem with oversight for law enforcement and I openly endorse the mandatory use of body cameras. With technology today its borderline insane to rely solely on witness testimony. That being said if the evidence justify the officers actions then it stops there. It should also be common knowledge that you don't fight a police officer even if he or she's 100% in the wrong because your going to lose and your going to get more charges.


----------



## dwight55

The bad angle on it all, though, . . . Madison is a hotbed of liberals when measured against the northern half of Wisconsin, . . . from what I've observed.

That's being played up and down by the drive by media, . . . all the "witness" accounts of how he is such a good boy, . . . model citizen, . . . and such.

Guess none of them ever saw his rap sheet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy

According to a few news sources that I found this morning, about 100 protestors (100 stupidest of the stupid!) marched to the Capitol Building in Madison to protest the death of the man who attacked a police officer. 

Evidently the reverends Jackson and Sharpton are smart enough to know that in this case "black lives don't matter that much when the thug attacked a policeman". I will wager that even Shapton and Jackson know that they would look more foolish and stupid (than they already are) if they show up to fan the small smoldering 100 person fire in Madison.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Slippy said:


> According to a few news sources that I found this morning, about 100 protestors (100 stupidest of the stupid!) marched to the Capitol Building in Madison to protest the death of the man who attacked a police officer.
> 
> Evidently the reverends Jackson and Sharpton are smart enough to know that in this case "black lives don't matter that much when the thug attacked a policeman". I will wager that even Shapton and Jackson know that they would look more foolish and stupid (than they already are) if they show up to fan the small smoldering 100 person fire in Madison.


surprised as hell that there wasn't 2-3 thousand stupid as sin white college kids marching .... U of W Madison is the Berkley of the Midwest .... there's only a small part of the students that have the slightest sliver of common sense & practicality ...


----------



## shootbrownelk

Smitty901 said:


> It happens a lot we had one in Milwaukee he was a good boy and was trying to be a good daddy to his 6 kids. All different baby moms of course. He was shot and killed after pulling a gun on LEO. But he was a good boy. He was out on parole for Murder after serving only 4 years.


 well, he's a good boy now I guess. He can't murder anyone else.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Madison Wi.can be a pretty rough place,I can attest to that.try getting lost on the east side at midnight.asked directions at a gas station and the clerk said go down this street until you see white people!...no B.S.!

Spent a month or two there several times,just by reading the local newspaper and watching the tv news you can tell that its run by socialists.never leave the downtown area and make sure you know where its safe.We stayed in Middleton (near Madison) and it was not too bad,I must thank Wisconsin state that my Michigan CPL (concealed pistol license)is honored there.


----------



## Smitty901

Well a lot on this in Milwaukee today. It seems our Good Boy was on parole for Armed robbery . The was facing 40 years on that charge but they gave him 3 years probations.
It also is now a fact they knew full well who he as. No stranger to LE.


----------



## Smitty901

MI.oldguy said:


> Madison Wi.can be a pretty rough place,I can attest to that.try getting lost on the east side at midnight.asked directions at a gas station and the clerk said go down this street until you see white people!...no B.S.!
> 
> Spent a month or two there several times,just by reading the local newspaper and watching the tv news you can tell that its run by socialists.never leave the downtown area and make sure you know where its safe.We stayed in Middleton (near Madison) and it was not too bad,I must thank Wisconsin state that my Michigan CPL (concealed pistol license)is honored there.


 Madison the Eastside deals the dope to the center where the college and alterative life style hang. The center acts as buffer to the west side where the good liberals all live.


----------



## Slippy

Here is an Updated article on the shooting in Madison, WI that I found this morning. I don't know anything about the website (VOX) that the article came from.

I had an email exchange with a friend who lives in Madison, he said that the protests continue as of last night.

What we know about the police shooting of unarmed 19-year-old Tony Robinson in Madison, WI - Vox


----------



## Slippy

UPDATE; No charges for Madison WI officer who was attacked by a thug, who also attacked at least two other people before he attacked the Officer. The Officer shot the thug to death in self defense.

No Charges for Madison, WI Officer in Fatal Shooting of Tony Robinson - Breitbart


----------



## bigwheel

Its going to be a long hot summer.


----------



## Hemi45

I haven't seen anything on the news about riots yet ... that's encouraging!


----------



## bigwheel

They wake up when it heats up.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Hemi45 said:


> I haven't seen anything on the news about riots yet ... that's encouraging!


not enough blacks in Madison .... too late in the college year for the dumb white kids to get involved .... it'll be all pizzed out in a few days


----------



## Slippy

You are correct Illini Warrior...Madison population breakdown is about 80% white, 8% black, 8% Hispanic and the balance split between Asians and mixed race/other.

Lots of college student libtards but they got no fight in the game at this point like IW correctly points out. Spring is in the air, money is running out, mommy and daddy are wanting them home safe for the summer and the libtard white chicks are trying to get their winter weight shed so they're on the treadmills. 

I do not predict riots in Madison maybe some hardcore hippies and black activists getting their local news airtime on. 

Just another example of a thug who attacked a cop and paid the ultimate price. My work here is done.


----------



## Prepared One

Got nothin to say here. It just makes me tired all over.


----------

